# Pro Speed Exhausts



## S3 Nattie

Hi guys, I been looking around for turbo back exhaust system for my S3. Always had the intention of going for a Milltek, however they are quite expensive.

Few friends I know have recently installed a Pro Speed exhaust system on their cars and was wondering if anyone on here has had any experience with them and whats the quality and prices like. 

Thanks Nathan


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I used these guys for a quad exit system on my old Calibra V6.

The quality was top notch. I was very specific on how I wanted the backbox i.e. slightly understated and not like the gun turrets you see sticking miles out from the back bumper of some cars, and the owner south african owner, Charlie, was very attentive and delivered exactly what I wanted. 

Price isn't cheap, you could get a 'longlife' exhaust for cheaper, but it's definitely worth paying the extra for the craftsmanship and personal service from these guys.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Here's an old scanned photo of the car (okay so it wasn't that understated!):










From before my machine polishing days I hasten to add, although this car did receive some old school sustained hand applied SRP sessions! I'd love to go back and properly Detail all my old cars now...


----------



## Shiny

Charlie did mine on the Accord, flexipipe/free flow cat/mid section and i kept the Supersprint backbox.

Price was much cheaper than the Honda equivalent (mainly due to the price of Honda cats) and he is very nice chap.



















If i've got the story right, Charlie was headhunted from SA by Powerflow to set up a load of franchises for them. He made recommendations to them on the quality of steel etc they should be using and they chose cheaper steel over his advice, so he went to work for Longlife and pretty much the same thing happened, so he set up on his own making sure he could use the best quality s/steels, doing things his way.


----------



## tayls

Totally agree, superb work, charlie talked me thru the options over a coffee then held up diferent tailpipes to the car so i could see how they looked, top bloke :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I've been mulling over going back to Charlie to get a Porsche 996 style back box for my Cougar like this:










Similar rear shot of Cougar (this is my old one, new one is silver):









This thread might convince me into doing it. Any other suggestions welcomed!


----------



## TeZ

Who is Charlie?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

TeZ said:


> Who is Charlie?


The owner/manager.


----------



## Ti22

Gareth at welsh coast customs in Newport is well worth a call..


----------



## S3 Nattie

Thanks for the info guys. Think im going to go and have a chat with Charlie, see what he can do. 

How much roughly do you think a full turbo back exhaust would be and has anyone noticed any performance difference when the system was installed.


----------



## Guest

Don't go to WCC... seen some awful jobs done by them!

Pro speed are really good, did my Mum's cat at a stupidly cheap price and a brilliant job


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Hard to speculate. He'll give you a quote really quickly. Turbo back, including a sports cat?, you could be looking at £600+?

Performance wise, I'd do some research on optimal pipe diameters on an s3 owners forum to find what works best, or Charlie can advise.


----------



## S3 Nattie

Id be looking to get a 3 inch diameter straight through. I think il get him to make me a de cat pipe so can just un bolt it for the Mot.

Everyone keeps telling me to go for a de cat opposed to sports cats as on turbo cars you can get good performance increases


----------



## Carr20VT

Also might be an idea to keep your eye out for a second hand milly tbe.


----------



## S3 Nattie

Thats what I been doing for a good few months now but with no luck


----------



## Ti22

You'll notice a massice difference on a turbo back mate. The reduction in back pressure and removal of the cats will let the turbo reach a higher boost sooner, so you'll get more power and response.

I remember replacing the 2 cats in My old S14a 200sx with a 3" downpipe and getting around 25hp, and truckloads of respose - bUT these are pretty restricted as standard. Not sure what you'd get, but from a full system (and straight through silencers - hello flames!) I'd have thought about the same..

Best mod I've ever done on a car I reckon!


----------



## brutalbobby

Charlie at Pro speed exhausts is fantastic have used him quite a few times for my personal vehicles and have recommended loads of people to him,never once with anything negative to say about him.
Word of mouth works for Pro speed exhausts!


----------



## S3 Nattie

Well most people say they are not very restricted standard which maybe true but getting rid of any restriction on air flow will give gains so would rather them gone lol. Only thing holding me back on them would be how loud it might make the car and attract Mr Plod.

If you had to choose Milltek or Prospeed system what would you choose.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I'd probably say the milltek would have a performance edge, as the system is tried and tested, but obviously the Prospeed option will give you all the customisation options. Personally I chose the latter. 

I don't think I could live with straight through silencers though!


----------



## S3 Nattie

ok, thanks for the info. Im going to head down there in the next few day and see what he can do for me.


----------



## Ti22

S3 Nattie said:


> If you had to choose Milltek or Prospeed system what would you choose.


Milltek money no object (and you'd get the most money back for it if you wanted to sell), Prospeed will probably give you 95% of the milltek but at a lower price. . Straight through can be quiet, just add more silencers (that will put the cost up though, as that's the major cost)

IMHO a loud deep exhaust is less obnoxious than a more trebly one. But that could be me!


----------



## PewteRS

The guy messed me around big time and treid to blame me ffs. Without going into too much detail i told him what i wanted, he told me how long it would take and how much and when i returned to find it was nothing like we agreed he got arsey............the guy is a total waste of tme if you ask me !!!!

Thats just my experience before anyone comments


----------



## S3 Nattie

All coments taken on board thanks. Sound wise I would like it to only sound louder than stock after 3000-4000rpm or so. Id love it to sound like a Audi S3 8P Milltek.


----------



## jd26

was considering using pro speed myself, ive fitted an un-silenced supersprint b-pipe to my ep3 civic type r, thinking of getting a backbox custom made so its not too loud.

Not sure if a company like pro speed are able to angle the backbox though (jappy angle  )


----------



## mattjonescardiff

jd26 said:


> was considering using pro speed myself, ive fitted an un-silenced supersprint b-pipe to my ep3 civic type r, thinking of getting a backbox custom made so its not too loud.
> 
> Not sure if a company like pro speed are able to angle the backbox though (jappy angle  )


I'm sure they could do that.


----------



## Shiny

When Charlie did mine, we went through the level of sound required and he made up the mid-silencer accordingly. I'm sure he can do the same with the backbox and angle it too.


----------



## Allblackdup

Yeah Charlie can defintely custom make you whatever you need. I remember when he custom made induction piping for one of the guys cars. As with all his work it was fantastic quality and workmanship. I've had 2 systems from him, he's a top bloke and i'd recommend him to anyone.


----------



## jd26

Very tempted  I bought just the b-pipe as I was going for somthing sublte but if I had the choice to get somthing quality made up with a nice dirty jap angle.. id be tempted


----------



## dave t

Can`t praise Charlie and his team high enough I`ve had 3 systems from him and all have been unique sounding with a top quality finish.


----------



## S3 Nattie

Finally went down Pro Speed today and got a price for a 3 inche Turbo back with de cat £600.

What you guys think about that price.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

That's about what I paid three years ago so pretty good to still be the same.


----------



## S3 Nattie

^^^ Did you have a full 3 inch system. Charlie was saying that the pipes are CNC'ed into shape, wereas a 2.5 inche system would be compressive / bent to shape.

240 quid for downpipe and de cat and 340 for a cat back with 2 silencers.


----------



## peranaman

*Prospeed- exhaust cut out valves - video*

Hi guys - Charlie does all my exhausts. He did such a great job on my Perana V8 system - with E Cut outs that I put together this video for him. Enjoy.






cheers Chris


----------

